# NGD - My first acoustic, is Telecoustic!



## Dayviewer (May 30, 2015)

Hi all!

I've been toying around with the idea of getting my first acoustic for a while now.
And when browsing the web I saw this secondhand Squier Telecoustic that caught my attention.
Having a electric guitar neck would make the transition a little easier and the thinner body also appealed to me. 

So this morning I wen't to try it out and was pleasantly surprised, so yea I bought it  
Pics shall we?:






















The seller mentioned that the guitar recently had gotten a setup which was noticeable immediately, it played very comfortable and I knew my way around it in seconds.
The tuners were also upgraded and it did feel pretty sturdy for what it was.

Sound wise acoustically it's a bit thin but it's not something I necessarily mind, I actually like that it's not really loud.
Plugged in it sounds pretty great though! Though I haven't ventured into the worlds of acoustics a lot yet this get me excited a lot.

The top had some dings and blemishes as it's 5 years old but I don't really mind as the rest is fine, and for the prize it was a steal imo (180 euros)

At the moment I'm recording my debut album and I will definitely re-record some of the cleans I did with this thing! 
Will hope to put up a clip in a few days 

And last but not least, the obligatory family shot! :


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 30, 2015)

I never knew Squier made ovation-style electric-acoustics.
Nice find.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 3, 2015)

All_¥our_Bass;4380731 said:


> I never knew Squier made ovation-style electric-acoustics.
> Nice find.



There was a Fender version of at least the Stratacoustic, if not also the Tele. It makes sense when you consider that Fender used to own the parent company of Ovation.


----------



## Dayviewer (Jun 4, 2015)

Yea Fender produces 3 versions of the Stratocoustic and Telecoustic today ranging from around 300 to 400 euros, the Squier ones are discontinued and I don't know what they originally wen't for either.
I think the concept behind these are great though, didn't know they were relatively unknown either.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 4, 2015)

yingmin said:


> It makes sense when you consider that Fender used to own the parent company of Ovation.


Ah, I see. I never knew that before.


----------



## vansinn (Jul 12, 2015)

Looks pretty _pretty_. Looking forward to some sound clip.

With the term _sounding a bit thin_, do you mean having less volume, not full-bodied (like lacking mids and/or low end), or some combination?


----------



## TonyGD (Jul 21, 2015)

I have an older Charvette electric/acoustic that is similar to this. Yours definitely has nicer controls. The input jack on it got loose and I lost the metal fastener ring thing, not the washer (idk wtf the name for it is for lol). Was a b.... putting it back on and securing it but I got it, gonna clean it up and put new strings on it in, expect pics soon.


----------

